# Another newbie



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm now 8 months away from retirement, too expensive for me to retire in Australia so will be moving to Philippines early next year.

I have been with my Philippine girlfriend for nearly 7 years now, will be going to Manila in December to look for somewhere to live, I fancy buying a house, I realise that I cannot own land in Phil, what can I do in regards to having my name on a legal document that will protect me if anything should happen with our relationship.

I will search through all the "sticky" threads for information but if anyone has any advice on living in the Philippines would be very welcome.

Thank you in advance .. Roger


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

You are correct you cannot own property, but you can own a condo. Might be something to look into.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Redeye, if you get married you will get your name on the title document. My wife and I have sold two properties here, and each time I needed to give my consent. In the recent sale this involved signing a sale document about 30 times!

I am sure there are various nefarious ways a Filipina could get around this requirement, especially in the Provinces, but it is some protection. 

Otherwise it's a condo.

Yes, it is a really good idea to research past threads on this forum and others, just bearing in mind that experiences here can vary tremendously, even in the same location. After that come back with any unanswered questions.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Many thanks for the responses, my GF and I do intend to marry, do I need a document to show that I am not married already, am I correct in thinking the easiest way to get a visa is an SRRV visa? will investigate a bit more before committing myself to PRA

I'm looking to buy a house somewhere close to Manila, was looking at Cavite, Bacoor looks okay on Google maps, will be able to pay cash for the house, not sure if I can receive my Australian pension without having return to Australia.

This will be my second "country move" I was born in England and migrated to Australia in 1977.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, you need a document from your Consul to confirm your status. From reading posts it seems that SSRV is the easiest visa to get these days. Mine was a 13a got 10 years ago, but I read it's got harder to get.

If you want to be that close to Manila, Bacoor is a good choice...it is also near Las Pinas City, which has good shopping and a good major hospital. Going the other way Imus and Dasmarinas also have good shopping. Bacoor SM is now crowded and a bit dated. Imus has a good smaller sized hospital.

But Bacoor is low lying, crowded and a bit rough in some places. In general more modern facilities are being established further out from Manila, which is handy if you don't like the heat and prefer to live in a further away elevated and greener area and can manage the extra travelling.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Many thanks for the advice Datchworth, If Bacoor is low lying I guess it is prone to flooding in the rainy season, may have to think things over, do a bit more research.

Will check out the 13a visa.

Thanks again.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

There was a bit of a flood on the stretch of main road leading from Bacoor to Zapote 2 weeks ago.

Consider going out to Dasmarinas area. A bit cooler and greener. Good local facilities, including 2 Malls, a good hospital, De La Salle. Two other ways to get to Manila, one to Carmona or Southwoods via SLEX, the other via Daang Hari to Alabang, good shopping there. The intersection of Aguinaldo and Daang Hari is to be upgraded. 

Travel time from Dasma to Manila along Aguinaldo Highway ranges from 1-2 hours.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I live in General Trias which is between Dasmarinas and Trece Martes good up and coming area. Malls available in Dasmarinas, Trece Martes, Rosario and Gen Trias. Golf courses and most fast food joints in Brgy Manggahan. When going to Manila we use the Cavitex which is normally less than an hour driving time. Many subdivisions available in the area.

Chuck


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks Datchworth and Bidrod for the valuable information, will checkout the areas around Dasmarinas. 

I have decided the easiest way to get a visa is the SRRV visa with PRA, not really keen on the yearly payment of US$360 though, guess I'll just have to put up with it, wonder what would happen if I "forgot" to pay it.

Not really a fast food person maybe just a Jollibee now and again  saying that I do like street food.

Roger


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

redeye51 said:


> Thanks Datchworth and Bidrod for the valuable information, will checkout the areas around Dasmarinas.
> 
> I have decided the easiest way to get a visa is the SRRV visa with PRA, not really keen on the yearly payment of US$360 though, guess I'll just have to put up with it, wonder what would happen if I "forgot" to pay it.
> 
> ...


Actually the easiest visa is a 9a(tourist visa) and you are not tying up money as in the SRRV. You can do your extensions at the BI office in Robinson's Mall Pala Pala, Dasmarinas. You can stay up to 3 yrs without leaving for a day and once you marry you can apply for a 13a after six months then you would only need the local NBI clearance and not a home country police check. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for the advice on the 9a visa Chuck, am I able to open a bank account if I only have a 9a tourist visa and can I purchase a property? So much to think about and to organise before I make the permanent move early next year.

Very happy I found this forum, it has made things much clearer in my mind.

Many thanks for your help.
Roger


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I am still on a 9a and have been on it and BB stamp since 2010. I was lucky and had an ACR card within 5 days after my arrival in 2010, now you get at 60 day point. Banks are different you might get an account with just a passport or they might require an ACR card, up to the branch manager in most cases. Recommendation put a bunch of money down for deposit. You can purchase a Condo on a 9a the same as you can on a SRRV as a foreigner you cannot own land period. Married to a Filipina she can purchase land and your name can be included on the title. If she dies prior to you her family is also entitled to part of her estate as you are.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there much difference between the SRRV yearly fee and the yearly total for visit visa fees.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you Bidrod for all your great advice, I am very grateful.

I have had a look at General Trias, A house can be bought there for under 2m peso and it is not so far from Pasig City where my fiancés family live. still have to do more investigation before I decide what I should do.

I now think a 9a visa is the way to go.

Thank you
Roger


----------



## NicolaNewman (Aug 2, 2017)

Goodluck on your journey here in the Philippines.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Is there much difference between the SRRV yearly fee and the yearly total for visit visa fees.


the 9a at the current php rates may cost about $40 usd more per year, but not required to deposit thousands.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

redeye51 said:


> Thank you Bidrod for all your great advice, I am very grateful.
> 
> I have had a look at General Trias, A house can be bought there for under 2m peso and it is not so far from Pasig City where my fiancés family live. still have to do more investigation before I decide what I should do.
> 
> ...



If I can provide any further info feel free to ask.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> If I can provide any further info feel free to ask.
> 
> Chuck


Great advice on this site, especially now with the 6 month 9a visa waiver instead of traipsing into BI every 59 days, sounds simple but many things to consider within your research, and search we should valid to your particular circumstances, as all will agree ones hope is, the more delving the more educated we become.
1/ Buying/leasing property has many different scenarios depending on firstly marital status, trying to purchase freehold title in your wife's name/buildings in yours or jointly on the title and as others have rightly stated your rights in the event of outlasting your wife could be slim. Perhaps 25%, but while all is rosy does it matter? Something to ponder after 22 years of marriage, for me and the eventual outcome.
2/Buying a condo, easy if that's what you are looking for, generally more expensive and with corp fees, watch out for those. You will generally be in the crux of high rise, pollution and suburbia. From new 40 to 60 year life span then demolished, not sure if any or no compensation for your investment, perhaps others can elaborate or or would care to after potentially doing their dollars. If you just want an apartment and the conveniences of living in a concrete block/jungle and then security/sense of what your dollars are going into? Rent, cheaper by far at the end of the day.
3/ 9a/13a etc. As stated by others can be good or opening a can of worms, just a point to you the OP, after what was it 7, 8 or 9 years or was it 6? Or 2. Regardless as your title states, "newbie" do yourself a favour and justice by actually trawling like we all do for many many years, all or most answers can be found in here and many other sites, one only needs to look.
4/SRRV and also SIRV, both have benefits and limitations and a little delving will reveal what suits your scenario. Both have generous sales pitches but are totally useless to many, and lucrative to others, depends on ones circumstances and ability to read between the lines/future or lack of in PH given antiquated laws. SRIV that certainly requires copious amounts of reading and proffers to a wealthy investor that may receive returns or no, suits their tax scenario or ego while the SRRV opens doors for Mr. you and me and offers opportunities to live/convert investments into tangible assets as a retiree and controlled. The benefits are many fold but won't suit all and I have to admit that after al lmy time here am little the wiser to correct/fixers/bribery, that's how we do it here sir,,,,,,,, yeah sure. Now that we PH has a new leader things at the corruption level are changing and about time.

Hope it works in my/your favour as our beloved do also. Read, read again and then learn ones options and lack of rights. Honestly your little or zilch opportunities are administered by an or set of antiquated laws that all Newbies as we all were once and personally still hold the title; Well I do as I am still here;If we had the answers we would not be here.

Yes I could go on as we do well me sorry,,,,,, well sorry me. But/and (never start a sentence with but/and) after having e few drinks? Should we split the topic or simply ask the OP to research on this and other sites? The answers are there 10 fold and require committed "expats or those who are considering" to do their home work as we do, guilty as charged sir.

No easy answers.

Cheers Steve.


----------

